# K3 Reboots by itself



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I am on my second K3 3G/Wifi - my first was frequently rebooting itself and losing my place in books - very frustrating in the middle of Pillars of the Earth.  I called kindle customer service and we tried a few things - including the 3.0.3 download and nothing helped.  They finally sent me a new one.  My new one is now doing the same thing, not as frequently as my first but, still ...  I haven't called kindle CS on this one yet but, I have tried everything they had me do with my 1st.  

Is this a common problem or am I just "lucky".  I was a K2 owner since it's release and never had any problems with it so, I don't think it's user error.  I've been considering going back to a K2 but, the contrast on my K3 is just so much better I would really miss it.

TIA,
Shawna


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Two possibilities:

1. You have a book that is corrupt. Try removing every book except the one you are reading, and see if the problem persists.

2. Covers with hinges have been reported to occasionally cause a short with Kindles. If you are using a cover with hinges, remove the Kindle and see if the problem persists.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Shawna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am on my second K3 3G/Wifi - my first was frequently rebooting itself and losing my place in books - very frustrating in the middle of Pillars of the Earth. I called kindle customer service and we tried a few things - including the 3.0.3 download and nothing helped. They finally sent me a new one. My new one is now doing the same thing, not as frequently as my first but, still ... I haven't called kindle CS on this one yet but, I have tried everything they had me do with my 1st.
> 
> ...


I am on my third K3.. the first two kept rebooting and I lost my place in books.. So far - so good - I've had it for 6 days.. I'm not convinced yet that this had anything to do with anything I did - but just in case - I am keeping it in a cover without hinges (M-edge Capital), I also only downloaded a few books at a time (in case indexing too many books at once is causing the problem). I really do think this is a hardware problem tho - so my suggestion is to get another replacement until they send you a good one..


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

My wife's is also having this problem recently.  She's really annoyed, and she loves her case...so if the problem lies with the case, do we say the Kindle is at fault or the case is at fault?  Is this a problem that will happen with any K3 using the hinged case?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> My wife's is also having this problem recently. She's really annoyed, and she loves her case...so if the problem lies with the case, do we say the Kindle is at fault or the case is at fault? Is this a problem that will happen with any K3 using the hinged case?


I would think the only way to be sure is to test it.... If you take the Kindle out of the hinged case, and the problem stops, one or the other is faulty. If Amazon replaces the Kindle, and the new one has the same problem while in the case, it is likely the case. If it does not have the same problem, it was likely the original Kindle.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> My wife's is also having this problem recently. She's really annoyed, and she loves her case...so if the problem lies with the case, do we say the Kindle is at fault or the case is at fault? Is this a problem that will happen with any K3 using the hinged case?


I too love my case, but I love my Kindle more. So, I've removed it from it's kindle case and it's in my old K2 M-Edge sleeve. We'll see and I'll keep you all posted.

Interestingly, when I thought about it, my 1st K3 was working fine for the first few weeks and it wasn't until after I got my Kindle Case that the problem began. I can't say for sure that they are correlated but, it is certainly a possibility.


----------



## g3sna (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

I received my K3 for Christmas complete with an Amazon leather cover (non lighted).  I used the Kindle for several days - always in the cover - but after a while I noticed it would freeze for a few seconds and then begin a lengthy reboot beforee I could continue my reading. I spoke to Amazon support who suggested I use the Kindle without its cover. They gave me a refund on the price of the cover and a £20 promo to put towards a lighted cover. They did not want me to return the old cover. Since then I have used the Kindle out of its cover for about 4 days without any rebooting. The lighted cover has arrived and the Kindle seems fine in that. So the solution seems to be not to use the unlighted cover that Amazon sell. Hope that helps.

73 de Stuart


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been having this same problem.  Tried to live with it but it finally got to be too much -- tired of being thrown out of books and losing my place, sitting through time-wasting reboots.  Called CS last week and right now I am testing my Kindle out of my lighted Amazon case to see if it still does it.  So far it hasn't, but I'm giving it time to be sure.  If it doesn't do it for awhile, I'll try it back in the case.  If it happens when it goes back in the case, the case is going back (which makes me very sad as I love the built-in light!).  If it happens with it out of the case, K3 will go back for a new one (or a refurb grrr).  

So I wonder if a new lighted cover would maybe not cause a problem or if I might have to change case types altogether.  The Amazon rep told me he hadn't heard of this happening with the lighted covers, only ones w/o a light....but that makes no sense to me. 

Anyway, that's where I am.  So far it seems like the case but I'm giving it more time.  I have had some slow page turns in one book, but only the one book so I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd just add that despite the evidence that this thread might suggest, this is not a problem with all Amazon unlighted covers by any means. I have never had any problems with mine, and I know of at least three other people who haven't had problems either.

So, if you have the cover and are having the problem, of course try removing it to see if that helps. If you aren't having the problem, don't worry about it, be happy!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think this thread suggests a big problem with the covers.  It's quite old and only a few people have even posted!  Obviously there is no need to worry about it if one is not having a problem, but don't minimize the issue for those of us who are.  And mine is the lighted cover, so apparently it can be either Amazon cover, lighted or not. 

My update is I read quite a bit last night w/o the cover, tried several different books and so far no problem with my Kindle.  It's looking more and more like it is the cover but I'm going to give it a bit longer (a full week) to be sure.  I'm about 95% sure already though b/c I've never been able to read for this long with it in the cover w/o it happening!  Love my lighted cover -- will probably try to exchange for a different one and see if that solves the problem altogether.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

Morf, you are very correct in what you say before. It seems that if you do not remove you Kindle3 from its cover you might never have a problem, but what I have gathered and my own experience is that my wife likes to remove the Kindle from the cover to read, hers failed in 4 days. So my question is, Do you ever remove your Kindle 3 from it's cover. May I inquire as to how long you have had a Kindle 3 in an Amazon cover Non-lighted cover for? 
If you do remove your Kindle 3 from its cover a lot may I ask you to take a look at your pins. It has been reported that if you remove the paint from the pins, the issue goes away. So, do your pins have paint on them or can you see the brass?

Thank you very much for you input, I have been following this issue but I have not heard from anyone who has a Amazon non-lighted case and it works well to ask these questions.

fyi I own 3 Kindle 3's two I gave as Xmas gifts and there were issues with both of them quickly. Without more info at this time I am troubled by the way Amazon has addressed this issue, but that is because I think the issue is very widespread, it would seem from the number of users here without issues, that it is not as big a problem as I had thought. Again, thank you Morf, for talking the time to reply to this post.



Morf said:


> I'd just add that despite the evidence that this thread might suggest, this is not a problem with all Amazon unlighted covers by any means. I have never had any problems with mine, and I know of at least three other people who haven't had problems either.
> 
> So, if you have the cover and are having the problem, of course try removing it to see if that helps. If you aren't having the problem, don't worry about it, be happy!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I've had my K3 since they came out in the UK in September, and it's been in the non-lighted cover nearly all that time (bought the cover a few days after the Kindle arrived).

I don't remove it from the cover very often, though I've removed it several times along the way. The black coating on the clips is still unmarked, there is no brass showing through. I'm afraid that since my cover is working fine, I'm not going to take the chance of removing the paint!

There have been a lot of discussions on these covers as I'm sure you know, and one good citizen has taken his cover apart so we can see what is inside the hinge, but we're still none the wiser as to why there is a problem:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45301.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,44625.msg786760.html#msg786760

I think you have to bear in mind that, as with all problems on a discussion board, people only join in the discussions when they have a problem, which tends to give an impression that a problem is more widespread than perhaps it is.

I'm just trying to make people aware that there are a lot of people out here who don't have a problem, and to make sure that we consider all the possible causes of reboot problems and not blindly focus on "blame the cover"!

Kari, I'm certainly not trying to minimise the problem, if you look through the posts above you will see that I've discussed this problem with people a great deal, trying to sort out what might be the cause (without success, sadly). I may be lucky and not have the problem, but I fully appreciate what a pain it must be for those who do have it.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wedeliver said:


> Morf, you are very correct in what you say before. It seems that if you do not remove you Kindle3 from its cover you might never have a problem, but what I have gathered and my own experience is that my wife likes to remove the Kindle from the cover to read, hers failed in 4 days. So my question is, Do you ever remove your Kindle 3 from it's cover. May I inquire as to how long you have had a Kindle 3 in an Amazon cover Non-lighted cover for?
> If you do remove your Kindle 3 from its cover a lot may I ask you to take a look at your pins. It has been reported that if you remove the paint from the pins, the issue goes away. So, do your pins have paint on them or can you see the brass?


I'm having the problem and have never removed my K3 from it's lighted cover since originally putting it in there.....until last week on the phone with Amazon. Just FYI.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Morf said:


> Kari, I'm certainly not trying to minimise the problem, if you look through the posts above you will see that I've discussed this problem with people a great deal, trying to sort out what might be the cause (without success, sadly). I may be lucky and not have the problem, but I fully appreciate what a pain it must be for those who do have it.


Thank you. I don't keep up with these boards as often as I'd like (just don't have time) so I haven't seen many posts about it. Amazon has told me that the problem is with the non-lighted covers and not the lighted ones, but mine is lighted and so far seems to be the cause of my problems so who knows. Time will tell I guess, but I hope it's an issue that Amazon is trying to correct. Yes, it is very frustrating. I had a K2 before this with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

Morf, I want to thank you for taking the time to reply to my inquiries. We can all learn so much more by sharing our experiences. I just examined my wifes cover and I cannot see any paint chips on it either, but the issue, refusing to wake up, happened twice with the cover on, and has not happened again with the cover off. It would seem there is a difference in her use of the Kindle 3 and yours Morf. My wife would remove the Kindle from the cover, read for a while and perhaps put it back in the cover, so in 5 days she might have put in on and removed it 30 or 40 times. Can you guess how many times you have removed yours in the, what 4 months you have had it? 
Is "it" the cover??
My daughter on the other hand left her Kindle 3 at home on top of her Elipitical and when she returned in the afternoon the Screen started to show lines and shortly it was unreadable. So, that Kindle 3 wifi had never even been in a Amazon Cover, we ended up returning it to Staples and to make up for the spoiled Xmas gift I upgraded her to the Kindle 3 3g in White, and you know she loves it.

I kind of hate to admit it but my background is with Packard Bell computers back in the from 1993 to 1996 working in Customer Service as a Manager and this feels a lot like a couple of issues we had back then. I expect that if there is a real problem we will hear from Amazon sooner or later (although, you can ignore part of the population, PB could only handle 40,000 calls a day and sometimes there was over 100,000, 60,000 ignored) in the meantime I love my Kindle.



Morf said:


> I've had my K3 since they came out in the UK in September, and it's been in the non-lighted cover nearly all that time (bought the cover a few days after the Kindle arrived).
> 
> I don't remove it from the cover very often, though I've removed it several times along the way. The black coating on the clips is still unmarked, there is no brass showing through. I'm afraid that since my cover is working fine, I'm not going to take the chance of removing the paint!
> 
> ...


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine started doing it and I didn't even have it in a cover, I do not own an amazon cover, only an oberon cover which it was not in at the time. 

Mine will be in sleep mode and reboot when it is handled. I called customer service and they had me restore to factory defaults, which is a pain. 

It worked fine for one week, then last night it started again. I restored to factory defaults but it rebooted again as I was trying to reregister it, so it can't be books. I put a couple books on it and it did it again as I was attempting to read one of the few books I reloaded on it. This time it lost the place and bookmarks from that book. 

Luckily my dx works fine. I'm going to keep most of my books on the dx, putting them all in collections is getting old. I guess I'll call customer service and let them know but I don't think I want a new one when obviously they have some bugs to work out. 


I think the cover issue may be clouding other issues with this new one. I hope it gets worked out soon, it's bumming me out.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Wedeliver, my Kindle lives in the cover all the time. The only times I've removed it is either to examine the clips while we've been discussing on these boards, and when I've shown people how the cover fits. Maybe 20 times or so in three months plus.

To me, the Amazon covers are designed to be left on the Kindle all the time. I don't know why your wife chose to remove it, but if she prefers to hold the Kindle out of a case to read it then she may be better off with one of the sleeve-type cases just for protection when not in use.

I work for a large IT company, so I'm also very familiar with how problems like this are handled.

mcostas,

I'm sure there are many causes of the reboot problem, and the case is only one of them. This is the point I've been trying to make in this and other threads - let's not automatically blame the cover.

Having said that, I said above that I knew of at least 3 other people with unlighted covers who haven't had problems. Well, one of them talked to me this morning because his Kindle was rebooting itself! We're trying it out of the cover to see if this helps, but it looks like I do know people with problems after all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience is the same as Morf's. . . .though when I first got the Kindle I was taking it in and out more often. Still, have never had any problems with random reboots, or anything else, for that matter.

Bottom line: It is completely rational to try removing it from the cover first, _if_ you're having problems. But, as Morf said, if you're not having a problem, I wouldn't recommend you ditch the cover.  If you haven't bought a cover yet, I'd certainly understand choosing an alternative to the Amazon 'standard' one.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, my update is it's been a full week as of tomorrow and I haven't had one single problem with K3 since removing it from the Amazon lighted cover.  Now I'm supposed to put it back in the cover and see what happens, but I don't want to!!  It's been so nice reading w/o it rebooting in the middle of my book and losing my place.  Gahhhh not sure what to do -- maybe a new lighted cover would work better?  Am I really the only one who has had a problem with the lighted version of the cover??  I thought it would be my Kindle that had the problem but it sure doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Others have had problems with the lighted cover, although anecdotally it appears to be less common.

I would go ahead and try.  If the Kindle reboots you know for certain it is the cover.  Then contact Kindle customer service.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I read for a full week with K3 out of the cover, no problems whatsoever.  Day 2 of having it back in the LIGHTED cover and it threw me out of my book and lost my place.  Apparently the cover is the problem and I'm calling Amazon on Monday.  I'm glad it's not my Kindle!!!


----------

